

Suggest HN: stop limiting comment rate of Ask HN OP - seminole

AskHN is a one-to-many conversation. It&#x27;s difficult enough to keep a conversation going across the pond due to timezones. The thread is only going to be visible for a day, and I&#x27;d like to be able to reply to the people who offered their opinions.
======
brudgers
There is a 'feature request' link at the bottom of each page for site
suggestions.

My opinion for what it's worth, your replies in the thread did not really add
much in the way of content and the thread did not lack improvement for want of
more in the same vein.

HN is not email. The OP does not own the conversation.

